# Hauling New Holland 1495



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

So I recently purchased a new holland 1495 self propelled haybine. I am trying to figure out how to haul it. It is about 120 miles north of me. The machine is 10ft 10 inches wide at the front tires. around 15ft wide at the ends of the head. the rear tires can be narrowed up to 7 1/2 ft. I’m currently thinking of taking the chains out of the front drives and hooking a tow bar to the rear axle and pulling it home slowly with my one ton pickup. I would remove the head and make a 2nd trip with my trailer. Does anyone have any experience with this? I would appreciate any advice! Thank you!


----------



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

Photos


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Cant remember, does that have the Borg Warner Power Wheel hub on the drive wheels? If it does, looses the 2 1/4” capscrews flip the cap around so the dimple points in. This disengages the drive hub. Safe to tow. Pulled my OMC 260 swather all over that way, no issue ever.


----------



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Cant remember, does that have the Borg Warner Power Wheel hub on the drive wheels? If it does, looses the 2 1/4" capscrews flip the cap around so the dimple points in. This disengages the drive hub. Safe to tow. Pulled my OMX 260 swather all over that way, no issue ever.


I'm not sure but I will check into that. Thank you!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

My 1495 had spacers so that I could put the drive tires on the inside of the drop boxes and it would fit on an 8x wide trailer.
https://www.supermotors.net/getfile/931341/fullsize/543279_370386903019351_1857166884_n.jpg


----------



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> My 1495 had spacers so that I could put the drive tires on the inside of the drop boxes and it would fit on an 8x wide trailer.
> https://www.supermotors.net/getfile/931341/fullsize/543279_370386903019351_1857166884_n.jpg


You might have just saved me a lot of hassle! Thank you!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

There are flanges on the inside of the drop boxes that use 4 of the wheel lug bolts. The machines came with spacers that used those 4 lugs and had a ring to center up the wheel on the hub. If you dont have the spacers you just need long wheel bolts and some pieces of pipe cut to length, just enough to keep the tire from rubbing. I wouldnt reccomend traveling far like that but perfect for loading on a trailer.


----------



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> There are flanges on the inside of the drop boxes that use 4 of the wheel lug bolts. The machines came with spacers that used those 4 lugs and had a ring to center up the wheel on the hub. If you dont have the spacers you just need long wheel bolts and some pieces of pipe cut to length, just enough to keep the tire from rubbing. I wouldnt reccomend traveling far like that but perfect for loading on a trailer.


 Are these spacers usually installed behind the rim when the tires are put on the outside? I'm not sure they are there. Unfortunately the machine is 120 miles away and so I can't just go out and look.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

No they are not normally used. Only used when the tires are flipped in. If you dont have them you could probably make due with a few pieces of pipe maybe 3 or 3.5 inches long to put over each of the 4 longer wheel bolts per side. IIRC the wheel bolts are fine threaded 5/8 so you will need 4 long ones of those for each side.


----------

